
Google, Microsoft, Yahoo, Amazon Acquisitions - pabilla
http://www.shmula.com/3115/google-microsoft-yahoo-amazon-acquisitions
======
barmstrong
Wow - had no idea Amazon owned all those companies. Bezos has made some really
solid bets over the years when compared to his counterparts at those other
companies.

------
netmau5
It was interesting to see MS buy up several location-based companies in the
early 2000s. They always seem to be so ahead of the curve on concept, just not
on execution.

------
krohrbaugh
Interesting data.

My understanding re: Engine Yard is that Amazon only _invested_ in them
(starting with a $15M Series B) and that they _aren't_ a majority owner.

Am I mistaken on that?

------
InclinedPlane
Interesting data, but the interactive graph adds absolutely nothing.

~~~
barmstrong
Disagree - I actually thought that was really useful to capture a big picture
view of the data.

------
zandorg
Where's Amazon's Bibliofind acquisition?

